# Bri Bri



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Recently received these from Eric M. Stunning little frogs...


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Stunners for sure!!! I was drooling over some that Eric had at the SCADS meet.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

For sure! The ones we saw at SCADS were jaw droppers! Look just like those. Very nice score!!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

How common is it for Bri Bri to have the marbling pattern? It seems about 50/50, but I haven't seen enough Bri Bri to say one way or another. 
I ask because I love the marbled look, but don't care for the spotted ones quite so much.

Gorgeous frogs!


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

here is some of my Bribri pictures


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful! (But you find me a pums that is not beautiful.)
I would like to see their viv.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not a pumilio man, but those are pretty nice (and the cop o' moss is really cool).


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

They look bright as all get out


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

RobertN said:


> here is some of my Bribri pictures


Thanks for posting Robert!
So most of yours are solid red?

This is a Bri Bri from Shawn H. How often do they look like this?


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

^ I love it when they look like mini Lorenzo sylvatica


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't believe I got the last of them: I would drop him a note if you're interested.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Trickishleaf,

Shawn and my stocks are the same. You will get different colors/pattern offsprings in the group.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

more bribri


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

RobertN said:


> more bribri


Those are gorgeous! Are they a fairly bold morph in general? Or do they tend to be more reclusive?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few from the outskirts of Puerto Viejo.


----------



## Lukasem (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome pics! I hope I'll get some pums soon. What is the plant on the last photo called?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

The plant in that last pic is a form of Selaginella.


----------

